# Meet..



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

By chance, after our disappointing puppy incident, we came across this guy being rehomed by his owners. The Brussels Griffon is a breed we've been interested in for quite some time, but they're not very common around here. We dubbed him Nog. He'd been living outside for the most part due to an allergy in the family. He's very happy to be an indoor guy and has attached himself to us very quickly. And what a fun little dog he is!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

What a cutie! How old is he?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

The breeder I bought Iris my Whippet from also breeds Brussels Griffons (red, smooth coats). They are frisky, entertaining little souls. You normally see a red blur here and there when you go to visit. Good luck with Nog. I hope you get many years together, and I am glad this little fellow gets to experience life indoors being part of a family.


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

He will be two in March, so a young little guy. 
We're hoping to have a long, wonderful life with him 

While he's a friend to all, he lived with a toy Poodle there, so he thinks Newt is just fabulous


----------



## MamaTiff (Sep 23, 2011)

Oh my, look at that face. How cute is he???? So happy for you! Enjoy your new baby.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I almost adopted a bussles a few months ago, though the owner (who is basically a hoarder) changed her mind due to separation issues with her dogs. It was unfortunate, but I wish them the best. I'm glad you were able to give this guy a home! He's a cutie!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

He is adorable. What an unusual and cute name. Where does it come from?


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

CT Girl said:


> He is adorable. What an unusual and cute name. Where does it come from?


Haha, all of Grab's pets name are unique and cute. Newt, Goose, Nog..


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

CT Girl said:


> He is adorable. What an unusual and cute name. Where does it come from?


It's from Star Trek  We decided the alien looking dog needed an alien name


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

What a cutie pie...so glad he got you and can stay inside! I'll be telling my girls how lucky THEY are tonight!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

And you gave him a star treck dog tag, win.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I noticed the tag - I am a Star Trek fan too. The name seemed familiar but for some reason I was thinking more Lord of the Rings. Now, if the name was from the original series I would have know instantly.


----------

